# Critiques please.



## imchristinak (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all. New to this forum and this hobby (hope to be profession).







Let me know what you guys think and how I can improve. Thank you.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 30, 2010)

Look up rule of thirds and golden quarter will helps a lot!


----------



## imchristinak (Mar 30, 2010)

erose86 said:


> To me there really isn't a sharp focus to the image... like my eye doesn't really know which one to go to first.  I think I see what you're going for, but I think it needs to be focused better?




so it should be focused on only one of the buds?




Formatted said:


> Look up rule of thirds and golden quarter will helps a lot!




how would you have taken the shot?


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 30, 2010)

What is the exif? Its not to bad of a shot, I dont really care for the blown out highlights on right side its a little distracting. I think its pretty sharp , the problem seems to be the shallow dof. I like how one has not bloomed and the other is in the process. Macro is very tough due to  dof , I think if you could have gotten the entire bloom on the right side in focus and the background not totally blown out on right side it would really help the shot.   This is just my opinion , and what I would do to improve the shot.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 30, 2010)

Depth of field is the issue, increase f-stop. But also composition is a issue, which relates to rule of thirds and golden sector. Hope that clears it up!


----------



## imchristinak (Mar 30, 2010)

Hardrock said:


> What is the exif? Its not to bad of a shot, I dont really care for the blown out highlights on right side its a little distracting. I think its pretty sharp , the problem seems to be the shallow dof. I like how one has not bloomed and the other is in the process. Macro is very tough due to  dof , I think if you could have gotten the entire bloom on the right side in focus and the background not totally blown out on right side it would really help the shot.   This is just my opinion , and what I would do to improve the shot.





> Depth of field is the issue, increase f-stop. But also composition is a issue, which relates to rule of thirds and golden sector. Hope that clears it up!



ok as some mentioned on this thread of this rule of thirds regarding composition, may i ask how taking a shot of the entire bloom without the right side blown out applies? so when I am taking a picture, should there only be one object in focus when shallow? - or if I want more objects than one in the DOF, what would the best way be? 


i know i'm asking a lot of question but i'd like to learn as much as possible!
thanks everyone.


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 30, 2010)

imchristinak said:


> Hardrock said:
> 
> 
> > What is the exif? Its not to bad of a shot, I dont really care for the blown out highlights on right side its a little distracting. I think its pretty sharp , the problem seems to be the shallow dof. I like how one has not bloomed and the other is in the process. Macro is very tough due to dof , I think if you could have gotten the entire bloom on the right side in focus and the background not totally blown out on right side it would really help the shot. This is just my opinion , and what I would do to improve the shot.
> ...


 
I personally liked the composition just not crazy about the blown out right side. Im not sure what fstop was used but possibly a smaller Fstop would have given you a larger dof . Which would have helped with the focus on the bloom.  Hope this helps!


----------

